# How you practice to pull heavy draw weight bows ?



## Karoojager

I am very interesting for others practice methods to get fit for heavy draw weight bows.
I practice daily with my rubber band and iron weights, als I do every morning 20 pushups.
I ask this, because of a 8 weeks break ( had problems with my spine ) I was not able to pull the Safari one time. Before the break I was able to shoot in practice 5 times in a row the 92 lbs bow. Now I search a way to get the power back as soon as possible.


----------



## INGOZI

I dont know Frank, I think the best bet is just to take it slow. You just need to practise daily by starting low and working your way up...


----------



## Karoojager

Thank you Engee, that is exactly what I do in the moment. I hope to get here some advices for specially exrecises.
I have no problem to shoot with my Conquest II by 75 lbs, but this F****g Safari will not work.
Miskien agter enige droewors in Augustus ek neem die krag terug:wink::tongue:


----------



## Compoundschütze

*Hallo Frank
Ich weiß nicht welches Rückenleiden du hast, aber denke das wichtigste ist ein gleichmäßiger Aufbau der Muskeln.. Haste ne Reha gemacht? Hättest da schon mal gefragt. Einen Sportarzt oder ein Fitness Studio aufsuchen wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.
Wolle mer mal hoffe das du bis zum August wieder FIT bist. (Damit wir einen schönen Jagdbericht lesen können.:wink:
Wie heißt es so schön wer rastet der rostet. :bounce:

Gruß Roland*


----------



## MR X

Eat Ur Veg !!!


----------



## nimrod-100

Hey Frank,

Use the heavy weight bowfit you got... and do it slowly - day by day a bit more - just for 15 to 20 minutes.
There are some good exercises on the data sheet along with the strap, so there is no aggitional need to go to a gym or something.
...and don´t forget the strechting before and afterwards
This worked well for me.
The 90# Tribute is no problem anymore.


----------



## Bushkey

I also don't know Frank. I hunt with an 80lb bow and don't think I need more lb than that so I don't really bother with exercises. I also believe it is easier to draw heavier lb with a release than with the fingers.


----------



## ASG

I agree with Engee.


----------



## Karoojager

I will also hunt only with my 75 lbs bow !!
But I am very annoy about my self to have problems after a break of some weeks to be not able to pull the bow. Yesterday I was able to pull the beast one time, seems my practice helps and I am only to much impatiently.


----------



## ASG

I sweat, shiver and fart trying to pull a bow at 70 lately.

I know your pain Frank, I know your pain....


----------



## Karoojager

ASG said:


> I sweat, shiver and fart trying to pull a bow at 70 lately.
> 
> I know your pain Frank, I know your pain....


Craig, I speak about my 92 lbs Safari bow.
Today I was able to pull him 3 times, seems my practice with iron and rubber band will work.


----------



## husky

Thinkin about it........At 14yr of age(beginning of high school) Kids were quite slapgat. At 18yrs you leave school very tough to take on the big world!!

Now follow this and i promise you it works, ask anyone just left school(just check out the "houding")....

Come from work, send the kids(if any) to neighbour/friend, do some foreplay with wife bite the niple very hard, if she rejects you,,,,,, get out your naughty book(cellular now days!!) Head for the can, and blow off some steam....
You wont even know of any injury........and wualla. do this for 7 days(use lots of lotion though, not your fletching glue!!) your hand should be back in shape at no time...

CAUTION, Do not attempt if small heart!! 
:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


Sorry about the injury though, how did it happen? 
Get well soon!!!:wink:

God bless

George


----------



## Matatazela

Frank - and everyone else for that matter - don't ever pull high poundage without at least a few stretches, and preferably a warmup. You will probably hear your shoulder go POP! and you will then go back to begin, for a few months at the very least.


----------



## Karoojager

@ Georg, I do this every day ( my neighbours home is the second home from my son ) but this helps not really it`s quite the opposite, from all the up and down I had the problem with my spine:embara:

@ James from the " night shift "

I do every time before I practice a bit stretching with the rubber band


----------



## Philip Moolman

*92lbs Bowtech Samson*

Frank,
I suffer to shoot with my 92lb Samson.Will turn it down to 82-84lbs and start slowly from there.I am lately n regte slapgat.


----------



## Karoojager

Philip Moolman said:


> Frank,
> I suffer to shoot with my 92lb Samson.Will turn it down to 82-84lbs and start slowly from there.I am lately n regte slapgat.


Philip, this was also my first idea, but unfortunately as a finger shooter I need a stiffer arrow by 92 lbs than by 82 lbs. If I practice with 82 lbs the arrow fly and grouping is not good and I can not control / see any progress.
Release shooting is much easier because the spine must not be so exactly like by a finger shooter.


----------

